# Custom baleing comparison 1990's vs 2010's



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In another disscution about custom cornstalk baleing we were discussing current rates for baleing cornstalks.Here is a comparison from 1990 till now.Some of the rates I charged and some costs.

In 1990 I bought a new Vermeer 605SJ baler list price 18K
Bought a 8 wheel Sitrex V rake for 3K
Pulled baler with a MF 1105 worth about 10K
Cornstalks I charged $9 for baleing plus $1 a bale for using the rake.

2011 bought a new baler.Vermeer 605SM CS special list price 54K IIRC
Use a 12 yr old Vermeer 12 wheel V rake worth about $8000
I use a 15 yr old MF 8150 worth about 50K to bale with
Now I charge $13 for baleing plus $1 for the rake.

Used twine in 90's costing .25 per bale
Farm fuel was .60

2010's use netwrap costing about $1.75 per bale
Fuel is $3 plus per gal.

Baleing in 90's was more profitable then now by far.Only thing then a big job was 100 bales.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

How many bales per hour with the Vermeer SJ vs SM? I wonder if the return on investment is still better today, becuase of the increased performance.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> How many bales per hour with the Vermeer SJ vs SM? I wonder if the return on investment is still better today, becuase of the increased performance.


In good going the SJ did 30 bales hr.Can get 50+ bales hr out of the SM if pushed.

The biggest time saveings is the netwrap vs twine.

The bales are packed tighter in the newer baler so the customer is also getting more tonnage baled so getting a better bang for his buck.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> The biggest time saveings is the netwrap vs twine.


I believe that!! I think the next big capacity gain will also come from the wrap/eject part of the cycle. My dear wife was really pushing the 780A to beat the weather this fall. I jumped in the baler for a little while, ran it the same way she was, took 45 seconds to make the bale, 15 seconds to wrap and eject. So that means the percentage of time spent wrapping is about the same as it used to be back in the twine days. If I had the time and money, I'm convinced I could about cut the wrap/eject time in half.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> I believe that!! I think the next big capacity gain will also come from the wrap/eject part of the cycle. My dear wife was really pushing the 780A to beat the weather this fall. I jumped in the baler for a little while, ran it the same way she was, took 45 seconds to make the bale, 15 seconds to wrap and eject. So that means the percentage of time spent wrapping is about the same as it used to be back in the twine days. If I had the time and money, I'm convinced I could about cut the wrap/eject time in half.


On some moniters you can set how quick the netwrap starts after full bale is reached.On my baler anyway it works better to have net starting when material is still comeing into the baler.It keeps the net from catching on pickup teeth.And shaves some time off the whole cycle=more bales per hr.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> On some moniters you can set how quick the netwrap starts after full bale is reached.On my baler anyway it works better to have net starting when material is still comeing into the baler.It keeps the net from catching on pickup teeth.And shaves some time off the whole cycle=more bales per hr.


Same here. The feature can be set to begin wrapping as soon as the buzzer goes off. It took me a while to decide to use the function. I no longer have to wait for the net to prepare to wrap. When the buzzer goes off, net is going on.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Vermeer got rid of the auto start advance on the new touch screen monitors. They said too many operators were confused by it. Now, if you want it to start the net cycle before the bale is done you set the size smaller on the monitor, and then drive until you reach your desired larger size. I didn't like that at first, but it didn't take too long to get used to.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> and then drive until you reach your desired larger size. I didn't like that at first, but it didn't take too long to get used to.


That's how we do it with the New Holland. Doesn't take much to get the hang of the timing. Usually the netwrap roll will start turning about a second after the tractor wheels are stopped.

My biggest complaint with NH is how slow the door closes. There is a one way restrictor in the hydraulics whose purpose is to keep the door from slamming shut too hard, but two way hydraulic cushion valving would be a lot faster, and smoother.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> That's how we do it with the New Holland. Doesn't take much to get the hang of the timing. Usually the netwrap roll will start turning about a second after the tractor wheels are stopped.
> 
> My biggest complaint with NH is how slow the door closes. There is a one way restrictor in the hydraulics whose purpose is to keep the door from slamming shut too hard, but two way hydraulic cushion valving would be a lot faster, and smoother.


My Vermeer could open and close faster also.The kick ramp has to cycle down first,door open,ramp kicks bale out of way,then door closes.

On the other hand my hinges are not busted all to heck like you see some on dealer lots.


----------

